# Logo format



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

I have searched here and elsewhere for an answer to this but haven't found any..What is the proper format (size, palette, etc) for the logos both on the banner and in now playing? I want to change my local channels' logos to the logos of the actual stations, not the networks, and I also want to add in a few missing and update a few out of date logos for national channels. I'll be uploading them through tivo web plus. Is there a thread or page either here or elsewhere (a thread number from a database site would be great in lieu of a direct link) that details the format and how to construct a valid image that the tivo will use for a logo?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try http://themurrays.homeip.net/downloads/tivo/logos/Custom_Logos_howto_v1.0.doc


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

cool, thanks.


----------



## BeanCounter1 (Jan 4, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Try http://themurrays.homeip.net/downloads/tivo/logos/Custom_Logos_howto_v1.0.doc


Bad link as of 4/18/06.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

which is too bad this was the best Tivo to DVD howto on the net.


----------



## BeanCounter1 (Jan 4, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> which is too bad this was the best Tivo to DVD howto on the net.


Anyone have an archived copy they can PM me?


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

The Wayback Machine at www.archive.org is your friend. Go there and paste in the URL from the post above and you can get the document you're looking for.


----------



## BeanCounter1 (Jan 4, 2005)

WillowTheDog said:


> The Wayback Machine at www.archive.org is your friend. Go there and paste in the URL from the post above and you can get the document you're looking for.


Thanks Willow. I was able to find most of the stuff Gunny talked about. Good website to remember for other searches too. :up:


----------

